# What would you pay for this Fisher mm2?



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

Listing says it works as it should...looks like it's in great shape with original paint. Little rust/rot maybe but seems like nothing major or structural.

I have an older mm1 with some rust and rot, already has mold board repair plates on it. Works perfectly, solid and gets the job done but I could use backup parts and might be a good idea to upgrade if the price is very right.

What's the most you'd pay right now for that plow?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

If it’s 8’ and it looks like a 7’6” at best, I’d only pay 15-1700. It’s the old light style, possibly pre-fleet flex.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

It's a 7.6 I'd give 1000 at most


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

Kvston said:


> If it's 8' and it looks like a 7'6" at best, I'd only pay 15-1700. It's the old light style, possibly pre-fleet flex.


8' 3 plug, sorry should have specified


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

He told me $1500...


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

Kvston said:


> If it's 8' and it looks like a 7'6" at best, I'd only pay 15-1700. It's the old light style, possibly pre-fleet flex.


Can you explain the significance of fleet flex? I've heard about it but dont know much...apparently it helps with interchangeability between fisher plows? I suppose I don't have an URGENT need to upgrade so do you think I should wait until I can afford a fleet flex? I'm trying to plan for the long game. I plan to stay with fisher due to familiarity and a decent dealer nearby with parts typically in stock. Now that you bring up fleet flex I'm wondering if I should forego an intermediate upgrade of "newer to me mm2" for an actual newer, more current fisher. Obviously I'm trying to minimize cost and plan for future vehicle and plow upgrades.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

That's not an 8ft it's a 7.6. count the trip springs.


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

meyer22288 said:


> That's not an 8ft it's a 7.6. count the trip springs.


Gotcha, 3..listing must be wrong


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'd say $1000-$1200 at this point in the season. It does have the fact that its a MM2 vs MM1 going for it, but that's about it.

And @meyer22288 is right about the size


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Fleetflex means you can keep the electronics on your truck and will run any other fleet flex plow be it a straight blade, V, XLS. You no longer have to match the module to a specific type of blade. Old days there was different module for each.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

SnowHampshire said:


> Can you explain the significance of fleet flex? I've heard about it but dont know much...apparently it helps with interchangeability between fisher plows? I suppose I don't have an URGENT need to upgrade so do you think I should wait until I can afford a fleet flex? I'm trying to plan for the long game. I plan to stay with fisher due to familiarity and a decent dealer nearby with parts typically in stock. Now that you bring up fleet flex I'm wondering if I should forego an intermediate upgrade of "newer to me mm2" for an actual newer, more current fisher. Obviously I'm trying to minimize cost and plan for future vehicle and plow upgrades.


Unless you are planning on upgrading in the near future, or adding a V plow to your fleet, it isn't important. The only key thing is that whatever your truck is setup with has to match the plow.

3 plug was the standard for most straight blades from 2000ish - 2012. (Excluding the 7.5 HT)

When the XV plow was introduced, they added the 2 plug multiplex wiring. They dubbed it fleet flex in 2012 when they switched the straight blade plows over to the same 2 plug wiring so all trucks would be compatible.

So, going with 3 plug now will limit you to a pre-2012 plow. But if you had to switch your wiring to accept the fleet flex at a later date, you could do so. You aren't going to find a fleet flex 8' plow for $1000.

One note: a large number of people hear about the fleetflex being "universal" and think that once the truck is setup for it, you can basically connect to any plow. That's wrong. You can't. You can only connect to any 2 plug fleet flex plow. It's only "universal" in the sense that any plow from 2012-C uses it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Kvston said:


> Fleetflex means you can keep the electronics on your truck and will run any other fleet flex plow be it a straight blade, V, XLS. You no longer have to match the module to a specific type of blade. Old days there was different module for each.


Mostly true but the fleetflex has nothing to do with the 3 port truck side module. The 2 plug wiring was simply introduced around the same time that the 3 port module was by coincidence. Actually, for the first couple years of the XV you could setup the 4 port module for fleet flex with an uncommon adapter (Hi, @JFon101231 :waving: )


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

cwren2472 said:


> Unless you are planning on upgrading in the near future, or adding a V plow to your fleet, it isn't important. The only key thing is that whatever your truck is setup with has to match the plow.
> 
> 3 plug was the standard for most straight blades from 2000ish - 2012. (Excluding the 7.5 HT)
> 
> ...





cwren2472 said:


> I'd say $1000-$1200 at this point in the season. It does have the fact that its a MM2 vs MM1 going for it, but that's about it.
> 
> And @meyer22288 is right about the size





cwren2472 said:


> Unless you are planning on upgrading in the near future, or adding a V plow to your fleet, it isn't important. The only key thing is that whatever your truck is setup with has to match the plow.
> 
> 3 plug was the standard for most straight blades from 2000ish - 2012. (Excluding the 7.5 HT)
> 
> ...


Does this mean the pump/motor is also different after 2012?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

SnowHampshire said:


> Does this mean the pump/motor is also different after 2012?


Sort of - the pump (the actual gear pump inside the reservoir) and motor are the same (for straight blades. The v plows use a different pump.)

The entire straight blade power unit itself is slightly different due to a different mounting to the tower. On the fleetflex there is a second module mounted on the plow as well as the solenoid.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

God I love the simplicity of my SEHP straight blades. Do plows really need 2 modules and all the extra electronics that just seem to cause problems. The plow on my f250 the plow lights are wired to a 3 way switch, middle is off, down is low beam, up is high beam, turn and parking lights hard wired. Simple and working flawlessly for 15 years


----------



## FlakePusher (Sep 15, 2021)

SnowHampshire said:


> Listing says it works as it should...looks like it's in great shape with original paint. Little rust/rot maybe but seems like nothing major or structural.
> 
> I have an older mm1 with some rust and rot, already has mold board repair plates on it. Works perfectly, solid and gets the job done but I could use backup parts and might be a good idea to upgrade if the price is very right.
> 
> What's the most you'd pay right now for that plow?


$1500 if all looks good, but considering what things are costing in Bidenland possibly up to $2000


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

cwren2472 said:


> Sort of - the pump (the actual gear pump inside the reservoir) and motor are the same (for straight blades. The v plows use a different pump.)
> 
> The entire straight blade power unit itself is slightly different due to a different mounting to the tower. On the fleetflex there is a second module mounted on the plow as well as the


So what about wiring? Would I need all new truck side wiring when converting to fleet flex?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

SnowHampshire said:


> So what about wiring? Would I need all new truck side wiring when converting to fleet flex?


Assuming you have a 3 port module now, you would need a new control harness and power cable. You could use your existing headlight wiring and module.

Those 2 items aren't too expensive but you would need a new controller also.

It is possible to wire a truck for both 3 plug and fleetflex setups using an aftermarket Y adapter, though it still requires buying both sets of harnesses.


----------

